
Hillary Clinton ripped by State Department inspector over e-mail flap - algirau
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/state-department-inspector-says-clinton-breached-e-mail-security-rules/
======
jrapdx3
The "email server" situation has received a lot of air time, so interesting to
see some quantification of it. It will surely remain a hot button issue
politically, I won't wade into that.

The relevant part of the story would center around the theme "security is
hard". Avoiding such a high stakes endeavor seems a good idea, nonetheless the
lessons about security apply to anyone running a personal mail server which is
something I have been doing.

Turning on encryption, running behind a firewall, etc., seem like normal SOP
and I do that. But it's hard to imagine meeting the way "over and above"
requirements for securing a server for a high-level government official.
Boggles my mind that anyone would take that on unless really knowledgeable
about all the necessary procedures and having adequate administrative backup.

Definitely a bad place to be in the shoes of the folks who'd set up that
system. Glad not to be there but worth learning from unfortunate high-profile
mistakes.

------
maerF0x0
Its the reason I wont vote for/ support her. Clearly incompetent

~~~
someguydave
Hardly. She seems quite adept at manipulating and threatening employees who
question her behavior.

~~~
treehau5
You are being downvoted, but it's the sad truth. A Donald Trump type won't get
much done because throwing money at things and name calling only gets you so
far. She is witty, she is a seasoned lawyer, she knows how to entrap people,
she knows how to pull strings, work behind the scenes, all while saying the
right things to the people asking the questions to keep just enough of
liability off of her. It's disgusting, but it's what gets things done in
Washington.

~~~
someguydave
Thank you for the kind words. The down-votes say more about HN readers than
about the truth. After all, my comment simply restates what the article
conveys.

I'm interested to see how President Clinton would use classification policy
and government secrecy to attack her political enemies and imprison government
employees with dissenting views.

